# Parkinhost.com 1Gbps KVM Linux VPS - Netherlands | Germany



## ParkInHost (Feb 9, 2018)

* *​
ParkInHost is offering the most comprehensive range of secure, fully protected and private web hosting services across the world. ParkInHost operates in 4 Data Centers worldwide giving you the widest network choices for your business. Our Core Center operates 18/7 with support engineers responding immediately to any customer request. ParkInHost provides various services like Windows / Linux VPS (Virtual Private Servers) , Unmanaged Dedicated Servers, VPS Reselling, Managed VPS and Unmanaged VPS in 4 different location in USA, Germany, Netherlands, and Russia.
*
*
*1GBPS UNMETERED KVM LINUX VPS NETHERLANDS
KVM VPS Netherlands | Instant Setup | SolusVM Panel | 1Gbps Linux VPS Hosting*​*
Nano*


Xeon - 2xIntel Xeon E5
vCPU - 1v Core
RAM - 1024 MB
vSWAP - 1024 MB
SSD - 30 GB
Bandwidth - Unmetered
€ 11.99 / month
Order Now https://www.parkinhost.com/netherlands-kvm-linux-vps.php


*Starter*


Xeon - 2xIntel Xeon E5
vCPU - 2v Cores
RAM - 2048 MB
vSWAP - 2048 MB
SSD - 50 GB
Bandwidth - Unmetered
€ 23.99 / month
Buy Now: https://www.parkinhost.com/netherlands-kvm-linux-vps.php


*Basic*


Xeon - 2xIntel Xeon E5
vCPU - 3v cores
RAM - 3072 MB
vSWAP - 3072 MB
SSD - 70 GB
Bandwidth - Unmetered
€ 32.99 / month
Order Now: https://www.parkinhost.com/netherlands-kvm-linux-vps.php


*100MBPS UNMETERED KVM LINUX VPS GERMANY*

*KVM Linux VPS Germany | Instant Setup Linux VPS | SolusVM Panel | 100Mbps linux VPS Germany*​

*Nano*

Xeon - 2xIntel Xeon E5
vCPU - 1v Core
RAM - 1024 MB
vSWAP - 1024 MB
SSD - 25 GB
Bandwidth - Unlimited
€ 11.99 / month
Order Now: https://www.parkinhost.com/germany-kvm-linux-vps.php


*Starter*

Xeon - 2xIntel Xeon E5
vCPU - 2v Cores
RAM - 2048 MB
vSWAP - 2048 MB
SSD - 40 GB
Bandwidth - Unlimited
€ 18.99 / month
Order Now: https://www.parkinhost.com/germany-kvm-linux-vps.php


*Basic*

Xeon - 2xIntel Xeon E5
vCPU - 3v cores
RAM - 3072 MB
vSWAP - 3072 MB
SSD - 60 GB
Bandwidth - Unlimited
€ 25.99 / month
Order Now: https://www.parkinhost.com/germany-kvm-linux-vps.php


Regards
Jan
ParkInHost


----------



## ParkInHost (Mar 10, 2018)

We have 20% Discount on Russia Dedicated Server use code RUSSIA20


----------

